
Cities Are No Longer Escalators of Opportunity, MIT Study Finds - dakna
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-08/cities-are-no-longer-escalators-of-opportunity-mit-study-finds
======
0xy
The more governments "focus on housing", the more prices rise. Rent control is
rife with abuse and pushes prices up elsewhere, and governments tend to
heavily restrict zoning and building regulations so that builders can't build.

If someone wanted to build ultra dense skyscrapers in NYC with very small
apartments for poor people it would never be allowed.

Compounding the problem, once people "make it" and own a house, they
vehemently vote for NIMBY policies to preserve their house's inflated value.

The thing that damns this article the most is the claim that minimum wage
improves opportunity, a fact so clearly wrong it's almost as if they're
pretending it has never been tried and failed repeatedly.

~~~
EricE
>governments tend to heavily restrict zoning and building regulations so that
builders can't build.

This is 98% of San Francisco's problem. They decided they didn't want high
rises. Less room = less supply = prices going up.

Its idiotic to get mad at tech and other companies for providing jobs. I can't
believe how utterly incompetent so called "leaders" are with their either
ignorance in basic economics or malfeasance in knowing but using the strife to
push their political agenda instead of solving problems.

~~~
0xy
San Francisco voters regularly vote against their own interests. For example,
a plurality of _renters_ vote in favor of NIMBY policies.

It transcends party lines for the most part, too. Homeowners vote to preserve
their investments by restricting competition. Government complies, every
single time.

You can't unfold a lawn chair in NYC without a permit to do so from the
Department of Lawn Chairs.

This absolutely decimates the working class, and politicians know it does.

